# [solved] giflib libungif

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Ich habe im Forum alle Tips zu diesem Thema durchprobiert.

Aber: Der Pc sagt mir immer noch:

```
[blocks B     ] media-libs/giflib (is blocking media-libs/libungif-4.1.3)

```

Folgendes habe ich schon getestet:

Für beide in packages.use -gif und dann installiert --> Fehler

emerge -C giflib && emerge libungif && emerge giflib --> geht, aber nun kommt der fehler bei update world

Ich brauche beide Pakete. An sich geht grade alles, das Dumme ist nur, dass er bei update world rummeckert, dass die beiden Pakete sich blocken, also muss ich alle Pakete einzeln zum Updaten auswählen.

DankeLast edited by Finswimmer on Fri Oct 21, 2005 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tgurr

Normalerweise sollte die giflib reichen, da dort dieselben Binaries drin sind wie in der libungif, deshalb blocken die sich seit neustem auch.

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem, emerge -uD world wollte immer wieder die libungif installieren. Durch ein revdep-rebuild hab ich dann rausgefunden welches Paket die libungif möchte (in meinem Fall war es die imlib, welches von Kuickshow benötigt wird). Nachdem ich die imlib mit --oneshot neu installiert habe wollte Portage die libungif nicht mehr haben.

Also am besten revdep-rebuild --pretend ausführen und schauen welches Paket da noch auf der libungif basiert.

----------

## firefly

ein 

```
equery d libungif
```

 sollte es auch tun

----------

## Carlo

 :Arrow:  emerge -C libungif && emerge giflib && revdep-rebuild

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist das neu, dass es jetzt geht? Weil ich dachte, ich hätte das schonmal gemacht, und dann ging entweder kuickshow oder xplanet nicht.

Aber jetzt scheint es zu gehen.

Danke!

----------

## Carlo

siehe bug 85720

----------

## Finswimmer

Danke.

Damit hat sich alles erledigt.

----------

## klemi

Hi Carlo,

ich habe deine Zeile befolgt, daraus ergibt sich folgendes - und nun??

 *Quote:*   

> tux ~ # revdep-rebuild
> 
> Checking reverse dependencies...
> 
> Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,
> ...

 

Bin für jede Meldung dankbar!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Carlo

 *klemi wrote:*   

> ich habe deine Zeile befolgt, daraus ergibt sich folgendes - und nun??
> 
> [...]
> 
> emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.0 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.10.1-r2 =kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1 =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1-r1 =media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3 =media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0-r2 =sys-apps/dbus-0.23-r3 =sys-apps/hal-0.4.7-r2
> ...

 

Das resultiert aus mehreren Problemen: 

1. Du hast das sicherheitsrelevate Update zu kdegraphics-3.3.2-r3 ausgelassen

2. Einer der noch auszumerzenden Fehler ist, daß Portage bei geslotteten (mieses Denglisch, Vokabelvorschläge?) Paketen Änderungen der niedriger versionierten Ebuilds übersieht.  :Arrow:  bug 4698

3. Würde revdep-rebuild  ~category/package verwenden, anstatt genau das installierte Ebuild anzufordern, wäre der Vorgang klaglos durchgelaufen. Dazu, ob das sinnvoll wäre, gibt's aber sicherlich konträre Positionen.

Also einfach -r2 durch -r3 in der obigen Anweisung ersetzen und von durchlaufen lassen.

----------

